# Weedless wacky hooks



## Jim (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone use them? If so, do they work as advertised?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 22, 2019)

I’ve been using them for years. Even before there were octopus style weedless hooks we used the old weedless long shank Eagle claw. They do work quite well.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 23, 2019)

I tie a pair of strands of weed guard material onto the hook just below the eye sticking out towards the hook point - lets me add weed guards to more readily available hooks. I'll try to get a pic up tonight of one of them.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 6, 2019)

Even easier, I just tested it and you can do it with heat shrink a lot faster


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice! How do they work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2019)

Works fine tied on, doesn't look/feel any different with the heat shrink, so I expect it will work as well as any other plastic weed guard. You're not casting it into milfoil and working it down, but it keeps the hook point clear used on a neko rig nicely.

You can use the steel weed guard wires (do-it mold component) if you really want to try to work it into weeds, they'd probably work better, but just for keeping slime from accumulating on the hook as you drag it back it's fine.


----------

